
What has Covid-19 taught you? - 13thThief
Hello everyone!<p>It has taught me to be grateful about food that I get to eat, no matter how less it seems or how bland it tastes; that we do not require veggies to stay alive, we can very well survive on cereals and pulses and that even 1-2 meals are enough; that I should cut unnecessary costs on subscriptions and plan more on emergency funds.<p>So what has Covid-19 taught you?
======
seniordevconfuz
This whole thing taught me to re-evaluate what's important. What's the point
of life, filling the pockets of tycoons, or spending time with family.

I will no longer believe in the mission of a company. Any job is actually a
glorified McDonalds position. You come in spend your 8 hours and go home to
your family.

~~~
13thThief
Very well put. That's one thing I'm still figuring out!

------
icedchai
I'm exercising more, eating less, reducing my overhead / expenses. Also, I
still hate working, even if it's from home. This is a good trial run for early
retirement...

------
wakahiu
We all could save so much more time by working from home. I've cut my 2 hour
commute from to 0 hrs.

~~~
13thThief
We all could but that's not gonna last for ever! However, we could urge
companies to at least have WFH on Fridays! It's gonna help us employees
(saving our commute time, gas/parking fees, etc for a day) but more often than
not, they don't care about that, so we need to tell them how it's gonna profit
them. Maybe save on electricity for a day? Food costs?

